# Can I Get Some Opinions Please?



## ToXxic360 (Aug 5, 2012)

howdy guys, 
I'm 16 years old and I would love to get a GSD for my first dog, it would be MY first dog but not the first one i lived with or trained. I haven't totally totally convinced my mom yet but i went as far as offering to give up my phone and a car to get one. I understand different breeds and individual dogs are taught effectively in different ways but from what i have gathered from interacting with bigger dogs is that i would have to be more calm, dominate, and be less lenient when it comes to training and over all interaction with the dog. As much as I want a GSD i would feel terrible if i couldn't give the dog enough attention as he would need, so what im asking is, If i am gone for 6 hours a day for school, and give about 1 hour for homework (if i do it in the 1st place hehe) would 4 to 6 hrs be efficient enough time to build a strong bond with him? I am also wondering because i live in a good sized house (abt. 3000 sq ft.) and dont have a fenced backyard, its like a park/trail would it not be a good idea to keep him in the house till i got home? my GSD would also be my workout buddy, i live less than a 5 minute walk from a school with a large field we could play in. My sister is living with me and my mom right now and she has a mini schnauzer, he is the kindest dog you'd ever meet and I think he'd love pal to hang with but would there be a territorial issue between them if they were both boys or would it go away with proper training? AND Last but NOT least, I live in Washington so the weather isn't exactly awesome year round so could a GSD handle the cold weather and worst case scenario play inside if its pouring down rain? Thanks a bunch for your guys opinions. 
Rick


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

Many people work and do just fine keeping a gsd. A puppy would not be able to hold their pee/poo for that long however. Some arrangements should be made for the puppy to go outside during your school hours. A crate is recommended. I would never leave a puppy outside unattended for any length of time. 

It sounds like maybe it would be best to get your mom on board. It will make things easier.. Maybe show her some videos of german shepherds and how they interact with families and just make life better  You tube is also a great place to learn training techniques. Good luck


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Assuming you get your mom on board, I don't see a problem with your situation. 4-6 hours a day is plenty of time to bond. My husband and I work all day so our dogs get the same amount of time with us. I would also recommend crating the pup while everyone is away. Since you live so close to the school, you could go home for lunch daily and let the pup out since it won't be able to go a whole day without a bathroom break.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

I got my first dog just before starting my senior year in high school, a Rottweiler. He was crated while I was gone and my mom would let him out once or twice during the day. Then when I got home I spent every waking moment with him and he went everywhere I went on weekends (even football games and parties LOL). The bad part about promising to give up your car for the dog could be an issue. I took my pup to obedience training at least one night a week for most of his first 2 years (I ended up competing in AKC obedience so kept training).


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I live in Washington, too, and my dog, Shasta, loves our cold weather, especially when we're lucky enough to get snow! She doesn't mind the rain, either, but a word of fair warning, assuming you're in Western Washington, a big dog who has been out in the rain will bring A LOT of water into your home. We spend very large amount of time and many towels cleaning Shasta up to bring her inside in rainy weather. We're actually considering a second crate for her in our garage, where she could hang out until she dries off enough to come in the house. Also, I'd recommend getting a puppy in May or June to maximize your chances of good weather while he's needing to go outside numerous times during the day.

One other thing, what are your plans for college? Are you going to live at home? Go out of state? Would your dog stay with your mom? Just something else to consider when deciding if now is a good time for you to take on the responsibility of a dog.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi Rick, My honest opinion is that if your mom does not want a dog in her house or does not want the financial and other responsibility associated with it then you should accept that. Unless you buy all of the food, toys, treats, collars, leashes, crate, training aides, and pay for the vet bills, its truly not your dog. And as a parent, I would be thinking about all of the things Paula mentioned. What happens when you go to college? Just my opinion...


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I wanted a german shepherd when I was your age too but it was no go with my parents. maybe this is something you need to wait on. I waited until i was on my own and I now own my 6th and 7th dog, 6 of them have been german shepherds.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I think it's better to wait. The next 10 years or so will be very hectic and uncertain for you. After you turn 18, what if you go to college or move out? Will your dorms allow dogs? Will you be able to afford an apartment or rental that allows a large breed dog that is frequently on restricted breed lists? What happens if you work long hours or if you have a hectic class schedule? Who will take your dog if you have to enter the military or dorms? Will you be able to handle a new job and a dog when just starting out? 

Having a dog is an invaluable experience, and I cherish my dogs dearly. However, give yourself the benefit of the doubt and get a dog when you know you will be able to support it properly. 

If your mother isn't on board, don't push this issue. A dog is a 10-15 year commitment, and you have to carefully consider the long term future when thinking about getting a dog.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Mac's Mom said:


> Hi Rick, My honest opinion is that if your mom does not want a dog in her house or does not want the financial and other responsibility associated with it then you should accept that. Unless you buy all of the food, toys, treats, collars, leashes, crate, training aides, and pay for the vet bills, its truly not your dog. And as a parent, I would be thinking about all of the things Paula mentioned. What happens when you go to college? Just my opinion...


I'm with this mindset. 

I got a dog when I was 13, but even though my family got the dog because I always wanted a dog.... I knew it was the family dog. Parents paid for the dog, paid for the food, paid the vet bills, took care of the dog when I was at school or away. 

So while I was considerably more responsible then most kids with the family dog, it was still primarily my PARENTS responsibility if something came up to make sure the dog was taken care of.

Plus when I went to college, the dog stayed at home. And when I finished college I couldn't afford to keep the dog, find a place to live that would take pets, or frankly even be reliable to come home after work each and every day NO MATTER WHAT to take care of the dog.

Getting a pet when you are still living with your family means you have to go in with all the family members on board. THis is a 12+ yr commitment for the family and they are being responsible if they say NO. 

Ultimately, it will be the dog that suffers if parent lie and say they will help or just cave and allow a puppy in the home with no real knowledge of the real cost of money and time to add a dog to the house. Hey, the shelters are full of these dogs that are 6 months and older that have just become inconvenient to own and can be just thrown away...


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Yep, I was an adult also before I got my first GSD. I messed up with him, too, which required about $1000 of training to undo. He also ate a rock so there was a few hundred in vet bills. I've had shepherds most of my adult life, but there were times it wasn't possible because of renting and the dog breed restrictions. I have a daughter leaving for college in a few weeks, and she isn't allowed any animals except a fish in the dorms. I know there are a couple colleges out there that allow dogs, but what kind I don't know. It's really hard when you're not self-reliant to have a GSD. They take a lot of time, can take a lot of money, and it just is better off all around to wait. Find out what you want to do with a GSD. Go watch some trials and decide if you want a true working dog as opposed to just a pet. I'm just now getting a dog to go do sport with. They're a great dog, but because of "who" they are, they're different than any other dog out there and their requirements are much different to keep them. It doesn't hurt to window shop, and save for what you really want when you decide what that is. You can always go into K-9 training, either civilian or military and get into it that way, too!


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

Love your enthusiasm and conscientious attitude! Unfortunately, you need to wait, IMHO.

Having a GSD, esp if mom is not committed to doing a lot of the work, will be a full time job for you, kind of like having a baby. They need lots of attention and can be very expensive. You may or may not realize what the next few years hold for you, but it will be a time of much personal growth and change, probably with college, work, friends, dating, and other things that are very time-consuming and frankly more important to you and your development into a young adult than having a GSD. 

Trust us (who have been exactly where you are and experienced exactly what you are experiencing), you will have time later to get a GSD, and will enjoy it more if you are at a point in your life where it doesn't interfere with your schooling and social life.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

What are your plans when you graduate high school? Are you going to move out, go to college, or go straight into the workforce? Will you be able to take your dog with you? If you move out of the house, be advised that it's hard to find a rental that will allow dogs.

Your mom needs to be on board with the idea of getting a GSD, because she will be the one taking care of him if you move out and can't have a dog where you are going.


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Unless you're absolutely sure that you are not going away to college and will continue to live at home for further schooling, etc., I would not get a dog right now. 

And just in case you do decide to get a dog, I don't think a german shepherd is the dog for you if your mom is not 100% enthusiastic about getting a GSD.

Why? They shed.

Did I mention they shed?

They shed A LOT.

Hair everywhere.

Unless you plan on taking over all of the dusting, sweeping, and vacuuming in addition to all the responsibilities associated with your GSD, I suspect that your mom will get very tired of all the dog hair she will have to clean up. There is a lot of upkeep of the dog "and" home when you get have a GSD.

Good luck! I understand your decide to get a GSD, but unless we don't understand your situation, I really don't think now is a good time to get one.


----------



## ToXxic360 (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm currently a junior in highschool and I honestly dont think im going to go to college and if i did it wouldnt be for a long time. The main reason my mom isnt 100% is because of how expensive they are with vet bills, toys, food, etc. however I would be paying for everything whether or not I have a job because i get $550 a month from my fathers social security until im 18 as well as the 5000 i have saved for a car, my mom isnt too worried about the messy part because she made it very clear that I'm gonna be the one doing all the cleaning and care. And i probably wont be moving out for awhile because im going to be working at my uncle's mechanic shop and it will take a long time to muster up enough money to move. If i did get the puppy he would be in the crate during the day and my sister works at home so on her breaks she could take him potty with my sisters dog.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'll answer some of your questions with my 2 cents

I think if your mom is 100% on board, then your schedule as you describe it could work. BUT, you would have to be totally committed , a puppy can be a pain in the butt

your mom has some legitimate concerns, vet emergencies can be EXPENSIVE, I know you've got money saved for a car, I wouldn't and I'm sure your mom wouldn't, want you to have to dip into that for vet expenses should they arise. 

to answer your other question YES I would keep the dog inside, (get a crate it will be your best friend especially since you have no fenced yard. And YES gsd's can adapt to just about any weather tho I wouldn't leave one out in it if it were way to hot or way to cold. 

I'm kinda on the fence, you sound like you'd be a responsible young man, and willing to give up things (car & phone) for a dog, but your 16, you should have those things if you can afford them , I mean what 16 yr old doesn't want a car?))

How about a little bit older rescue?? Wouldn't have to go thru the puppy 'brats', you may be able to find something a little older even from a breeder.

I have had gsd's since I was 5 years old, and I'm well beyond that, I know what it's like growing up with a special dog, wouldn't trade those memories for anything, but I do know when I was living at home, it was my parents who made the decisions and I had to abide by them..

So in the end I"m not saying you 'shouldn't, but I totally see where your mom is coming from and if she's not on board, it's best to wait it out


----------



## ToXxic360 (Aug 5, 2012)

I also forgot to say that yes i would be giving up a car, however i still have means of transportation because i made the not so great choice of purchasing a motorcycle expecting the truck i inherited from my dad to run properly but the transmission went out, fortunately my uncle is a mechanic and offered to fix it for a discount. so i am giving up a NEW car but still have a motorcycle. I also did look at some adult trained GSD's but they are ridiculously expensive and i like except the challenge a puppy would offer.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Get the truck fixed, sell the motorcycle, and then you will have plenty of money to purchase a puppy OR trained adult!


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Better get the truck fixed. I have yet to see a GSD on the back of a motorcycle, although I suspect someone here will prove me wrong with a picture.


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Found 'em myself!

For a little levity:


----------

